# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI platform, Automat Technologies, Inc., Montreal, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Automat Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Automat presents: the connected conversation

May 6, 2019




> Automat's Conversational AI platform enables personalize one-to-one communications via conversational ads, messaging, web chat and voice assistants. With Automat, Brands can bring GRACE to the entire customer journey - from Ad to Cart. 
> 
> From Marketing and Commerce to Support, Automat allows your brand to create unified conversational experiences across Conversational Display Advertisements, Websites, Facebook Messenger, mobile voice assistants and smart speakers. 
> 
> Leverage our Conversational Cloud Platform, Proprietary AI Capabilities and Expert Delivery & Success Team to gain more minutes of engagement, customer insights and sales conversion, just like L'Oreal, National Bank of Canada and other leading brands have already done.

----------

